# Knitting totes



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not as accomplished at knitting as i am at sewing, but I keep trying to learn new skills. This process has forced me to design the perfect tote for my needs. And, I have developed a means to support my (stash) habit by making custom totes to sell!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful! You have a winner there.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice tote and nice to see that there are some that like to sew--I used to make all my clothes when I was younger and the price of fabric was a little cheaper than it is now. Love the colors in your tote--bright, cheery, and summery!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

These seem to be very well made - and beautifully sewn. You are a very accomplished seamstress!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

They're lovely!!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

This bag is wonderful, nice to be able to make something that has what we want in the design, well done . Such a great fabric and material.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

That is a very nice bag! Did you use a pattern, or make up your own? I love the idea of using Sunbrella fabric, so durable.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job! Love all the colors.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautifully coordinated---love the outside pockets & drawstring closure.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Brookdell said:


> I'm not as accomplished at knitting as i am at sewing, but I keep trying to learn new skills. This process has forced me to design the perfect tote for my needs. And, I have developed a means to support my (stash) habit by making custom totes to sell!


And where do you sell them ? Thanks Tancie


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

great


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I've always though the best way to get the "right bag" for your needs is to design and make one yourself!! Congratulations on doing it!!!

I haven't used my sewing machine in about five years. I have lots of fabric -- some upholstery stuff I thought would work -- or I could even knit or crochet one. My problem comes with the lining. I HATE making linings!! And facings, and sleeves, etc., which is why I think I've switched to making so many knitted and/or crocheted things. 

But good job on your bag!! When you figure out the cost for selling them be sure you let us know. I think there may be a few people on KP who'd be interested, besides me!!

...gloria


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I've always though the best way to get the "right bag" for your needs is to design and make one yourself!! Congratulations on doing it!!!
> 
> I haven't used my sewing machine in about five years. I have lots of fabric -- some upholstery stuff I thought would work -- or I could even knit or crochet one. My problem comes with the lining. I HATE making linings!! And facings, and sleeves, etc., which is why I think I've switched to making so many knitted and/or crocheted things.
> 
> ...


Ditto ! Tancie


----------



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

I sell at farmers markets, word of mouth, & "HAND-made ONLY " craft fairs. The tote is $24.00, &
Accessories vary from $4. - 8.
I found a wonderful access to waste fabrics at the manufacturer. This fabric sells around $20. a yard. (That's why my original designs are so colorful!) 
"Waste not; want not"!!!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful bag.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work.. :thumbup:


----------



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your sweet comments!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice bag.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

nice bag and so beautifully made


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

If anyone has interest in purchasing a knit/crochet tote, please contact me: [email protected] where you pick your color and accessories. 
Thanks!
Connie


----------



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who's comments, making my day an even bigger blessing.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Lovely tote.

I remember sewing and making my clothes too and my daughter's when she was small..... that's when the patterns weren't 10 and 12 dollars as they are now..... only buy them now when they are a dollar..... everything has gone up.....


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done! Necessity is the mother of invention and you have invented beautifully.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, again. You are all so kind!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty bag


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

Brookdell said:


> If anyone has interest in purchasing a knit/crochet tote, please contact me: [email protected] where you pick your color and accessories.
> Thanks!
> Connie


Your tote is lovely! But you should not post your e-mail address here; as anyone can see this and could cause you a problem. A better way is have interested people send you a PM (private message).


----------



## Brookdell (Oct 21, 2014)

Oops...
Wasn't thinking!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

What a gorgeous bag! Your work is lovely and professional. The colors are so vibrant. DON'T sell your self short on your prices. a lot of work has gone into this bag and money for all of your supplies.

Thank you for sharing.


sandyj1942


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fantastic bag, beautifully made. I want one LOL


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful bag&#9825;
Will have to put it on wish list.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

If you decide to sell any, let us know .


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great BAG !
Love the color and the details.
And matching carry cases. MERCY !!
Enjoy


----------

